# New to Apologetics ideas, here's a Q



## FrozenChosen (May 31, 2004)

So I know that there's a rift between presupp. and classical apologetics.

Do you guys here use both at times? Is either approach inherently bad, or can there be a better approach in given situations?

I can see presupp. apologetics being like the artillery for entrenched positions; wonderfully taking out tough opponents. But for softer opponents who do not work out all their beliefs, would it make sense to use a more classical approach?

Just curious, please don't jump me.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:bc30d7d15b][i:bc30d7d15b]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:bc30d7d15b]
So I know that there's a rift between presupp. and classical apologetics.

Do you guys here use both at times? Is either approach inherently bad, or can there be a better approach in given situations?

I can see presupp. apologetics being like the artillery for entrenched positions; wonderfully taking out tough opponents. But for softer opponents who do not work out all their beliefs, would it make sense to use a more classical approach?

Just curious, please don't jump me. [/quote:bc30d7d15b]

Presup or classical. Honestly I dont know what either of them means or entails. I dont even know if it matters to me. Should it?

I always consider who I am talking to and go from there.

If someone could locate me a good section on either one that would be great. Preferably something that explains each in one paragraph. 

What exactly is presup apologetics and what exactly is classical apologetics.

Everytime I do a web search I get a 20 chapter description that I get lost in.

I always thought appologetics required taking into consideration the person you are speaking with. I didnt know you had to follow a formula of one or another. Each individual has their own worldview and one muct take that into consideration. I usually do my best and ask many questions to try to understand their view as to better present the truth.

Is that presup or classical? Or somethign else? Should I do as I have been, or clam up and pick a camp?

Paul, you seem to be the biggest promoter of the presup gang. Maybe you could clarify or point me to a previous thread? 

Also anyone who uses the other one , er Classical. Could you point me in the right direction?

Sorry for hijacking the thread.



[Edited on 6-1-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the brief, Paul. You really helped clarify some ideas for me.

When I said &quot;entrenched,&quot; I meant more like &quot;I read books on evolution for breakfast and finish up with my 42nd logic book this year after a good Italian dinner&quot; vs. &quot;So, like, I play video games...&quot;

But you answered the question, and I appreciate it.

Thanks again.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Jun 2, 2004)

:thumbup: thanks Paul. Will study up.


----------

